#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Bangkok - La Fête 2007 - French cultural festival

## dirtydog

*La Fête 2007* 
_Paris in Bangkok_
*STORY BY ONSIRI PRAVATTIYAGUL*


We think we're turning French ... because we think so! No, it's actually because the annual French cultural festival, La Fête, is here again for the fourth time. So if you can't afford a trip to Paris, just keep your diary free from June 6 to 28 for a mouth-watering taste of contemporary French cultural extravagance in good old Bangkok. 
From circus to Joakim, La Fête 2007 aims to cater to a wide audience, with 13 eclectic events, including the performing arts, music, visual arts and film. As always, La Fête looks set to bring more captivating performances from cutting edge artists. Ballet Biarritz will present Les Cre'atures (The Creatures), choreographed by Thierry Malandain, and based on Die Geschopfe des Prometheus (Creatures of Prometheus), Beethoven's only ballet. Compagnie Kafig's Wasteland, directed by Mourad Merzouki, will combine bold hip hop moves and acrobatics, and for a "journey between earth and heaven", do not miss 9.81, by circus artist Eric Lecomte of Compagnie 9.81, who will challenge the laws of gravity and artistic interpretation. 


If the visual treats on offer alone can't quench your cultural thirst, La Fête 2007's music programme, Fête de la Musique, offers a diverse selection to suite all audio palates. The Bangkok Symphony Orchestra will play host to French conductor Michhael Cousteau and cellist Anne Gastinel, who will offer some French orchestral gems. Last year, Fête de la Musique gave us Nouvelle Vague - this year they have extended an invitation to Lyon's High Tone. Formed in 1997, this dub outfit specializes in sampling, sound effects and scratching. Lighting and video accompanied by live veejaying also play an integral part in High Tone's performances. Participating Thai bands haven't been confirmed yet, but judging by past events, Fête de la Musique tends to lean toward indie acts while giving a platform to enthusiastic newcomers. 

For creatures of the night, French Flair, the festival's electronic music section, should be more fitting. Smartly avoiding cliche'd house and hip hop deejays, three nights at Bed Supperclub will witness booty-shaking and scrumptious beats delivered by Joakim, Missill and the Penelopes. One of the most influential figures on the European electronic music scene, Joakim blends everything that he wishes into his set without skipping a beat. Minimal techno freaks, jazzy beat fanatics or electro babes will be satisfied by the founder of renowned label Tigersushi. Starting off with electro jazz on his debut album, Joakim's latest offering, Monsters and Silly Songs, incorporates everything from post rock to disco. Versatile talent Missill has shared the stage with the likes of Laurent Garnier and Jimmy Cliff. Her electro-break selection is tipped to get the crowd tripping. Deejay duo the Penelopes dropped out of law school and medical school to pursue a career in music. Check them out for a lesson that you won't find taught in school. 

Bangkok Post

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Looks shite.

What about the French food & grog?

----------


## Fabian

Yeah, that's what I hoped to read about, french food and wine but instead some boring music.

----------


## Wallalai

> french food and wine


I agree, french baguette, cheese and wine: the perfect combination.   :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I agree, french baguette, cheese and wine: the perfect combination.


Especially if you use English cheese.  :Smile:

----------


## Wallalai

> Especially if you use English cheese.



.... and swiss wine  :Smile:

----------


## stroller

So whereabouts in BKK will it be?
Should be a welcome change from daily Thai culture and browsing TD which is populated by cultureless Seppos and Soapdodgers.  :bunny3:

----------


## Fabian

> Originally Posted by Wallalai
> 
> I agree, french baguette, cheese and wine: the perfect combination.
> 
> 
> Especially if you use English cheese.


What a strange idea.

----------


## Garuda

> cultureless Seppos


perfect.  now the seppos have no culture.  kindly stop whinging about it then.  

i'd take an ignorant Merkin over a ponce frog any day of the week.

----------

